# tent haunt help



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

hi guys! 
Im looking to start my first ever haunted house for the 2010 season. I have never had a haunted house before due to lack of a building to put it in. I found a tent for sale at Canadian tire (it goes on sale tommorrow for 100$ off)
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/Camping/DiningShelters/PRD~0762032P/Broadstone%252BParty%252BScreen%252BHouse%25252C%252B20%252Bx%252B10-ft..jsp?locale=en Just wondering if anyone has any experience with a haunt in this type of tent, possible problems, tips, ideas.... Could this be my new haunt? 
If I buy it, I plan on covering it wil a tarp/black plastic sheeting. Also, seeing as it will be run by only one actor(me), it will need a hallway for access to all the rooms. Is 8 feet too narrow/wide for a haunt? thanks for the help in advance guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How many rooms were you hoping to put into this space and what kind of haunt did you have in mind? 200 square feet sounds like a lot until you start subdividing the space and putting things into it.

You'll probably want at least 3 feet of clearance between walls and any objects in the rooms (that's an OSHA guideline down here) to allow sufficient space for someone to pass without knocking things down.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Not to be a downer but if you look at the picture with the people in it, it doesn't look very spacious. I'm not saying it won't work for you, just keep in mind how much usable space there really is in this thing. I have used 10'x10' tents for my haunt but they were used as rooms, i had to set up a hallway running along side them. There was barely enough room for the actors. I'm not trying to talk you out of doing a haunt, just trying to make you aware.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks creep cringle! I only plan on making 2 10X8 rooms anywho... I dont want a big haunt, there is only one actor.... what types of rooms did you have in your 10X10 tents?


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

Thats the general layout... I might add another room off the side made out of PVC and a tarp or two.... what do you think?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

keep it simple but good, the smaller you do the slower you can run your crowd through.
This means you get to do more detail work. Another thought of using something other than plastic in canvas, it's also paintable for your backdrop scene.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> keep it simple but good, the smaller you do the slower you can run your crowd through.
> This means you get to do more detail work. Another thought of using something other than plastic in canvas, it's also paintable for your backdrop scene.


THANKS! thats a great idea! I need to price it now... I supose ship and sailling stores would be the cheapest? because artists canvas would cost A LOT of money!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I use a 10x20 carport type tent and 3 10x10 tents as additional rooms in the backyard. I have them all connected with "hallways". In the large one, I have the "rooms" all set up on one side of the tent and the guests walk down the other side, like walking down a hallway and looking into each room. Each room is divided by sheets of plywood as partitions. We usually have a living room, dining room, nursery, teenagers room and a kitchen. Last year we added a mask room (like a dot room but with the white masks instead-MUCH EASIER). This year, since it will probably be our last here in this house, we're also adding another bedroom and maybe a half bath, since I have an idea that I want to do in there if I can get enough actors. 

The only problem I've had with this set up, and actually ANY setup that we've done, is the wind. Being down on the shore we get some horrendous winds for the entire month of October. This year we're using plywood walls in the tent instead of just the panels it comes with for durability and extra weight to keep the tent form blowing down. Also, with the flat walls you can decorate with scene setters, cut out windows, etc.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I did one with a 18x 36 tent and made a couple rooms by making a maze. Also did one with 8 of these tents connected, and a couple tunnels in between. We had about 30 actors and 50 to set up and tear down though.
For cheapedness home depot sells a roll of thin plastic drop cloth material. Also they have canvas drop cloths, they are pricey though. With your small size you should think about doing a scrim wall. All the display is outside leaving room inside for guests.
One of the tunnels started out big and and got shorter and narrower. We made it with plywood and visqueen. It has 2 be strong though because people will bounce of the walls. We had a guy with a glow in the dark mask in there too scaring people and i had a concrete vibrator under the plywood floor we could flick on and make the floor shake.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look for cheap "painters drop cloths" for doing cloth walls, they are cheap and the edges are already hemmed.
I would just do your tent as a one room show, at least for this year, it lets you get your feet wet and lets you get a better idea of all that's involved without getting burned out by the end of the night(s). You may also find volunteers to help with future haunts.
One concern with these kinds of tents is that they tend to give the measurements in terms of the footprint, and your image shows the poles slanting in towards the center. For you, this means that your actual working size is smaller than the 10' x 20' they have listed. You can probably take a foot off of each measurement for the actual usable space. I would also be careful on the roof height too. Though that you can elevate with the use of blocks, cinderblocks, etc., to put the legs of the tent on.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I use a canopy type of structure (http://www.duratarp.com/peak canopies.htm) with tarps as the outer walls and grey-dyed canvas for the inner walls. This type of structure stores easy and depending on your design, the support bars subdivide the potential individual rooms. I use other building materials as needed to create hallways. It's 600 sq. ft. but seems smaller after I fill it.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Im not gonna lie, its not huge, but you can probably make do. However, I would look on eBay first. You can get brand new 10x30 ft party tents with side walls for $135 buy it now. You may even be able to get one cheaper if you bid. I got a brand new one for $130 with free shipping to use as an expansion to my haunt.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I hate to say it, but in my area, once you cover your haunt, it's no longer a "decoration", but it becomes a structure subject to building code enforcement and can be shut down in a heartbeat if the local powers that be feel like it. It is a fire hazard. Every year or so here in NJ I read of someone whose tent city haunt gets closed down.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Is it absolutely necesary to use a tent? You can probably get away with using plastic sheeting as a structure, and be able to make your haunt larger, and have a little bit of leeway with what you put into it. I've seen some of the haunt sales sites selling rolls of plastic sheeting (say that three times fast!!) that you can use as walls for your haunt. That may get you past the structure laws ( I'm not sure you'll have to check your own city laws on that) by the fire department. This gives you a little latitude to be able to use more space, and add as much as you want or keep it as small as you want. If you check back on some of the older threads I've seen structures that have been used for this particular type of deisgn that may be of help to you.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Any thing that crates a enclose structure, can fall under building codes. I know in some places they will give you 5 to n10 days to get it down. Which can get you through Halloween. But if it looks shabby, or it doesn't meet fire standards. One complaint and it will be closed immediately. So it depends on the people in around you. If you are going to use a tent, you need to find one that you can get a good anchoring system for. Lots of tents get blown down and collapsed. Because they are anchored. But a tent can be a safe way to use electronics out side. I go ahead and set mine up to where they will pass the fire code.


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

I used a portable garage from tractor supply, 10X20, it has doors, walls a solid frame, about the same price, i got two rooms out of it. I used it for an outside chainsaw room because the fumes inside the warehouse were bothering theother actors.


----------



## hope369 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Canvas*

Painter use canvas drop cloths, try in that direction for something a little cheaper also fabric store like Joanne's.


----------

